# Sunday Special- Catch-Phrases



## luckytrim (Sep 2, 2007)

Sunday Special- Catch-Phrases 
1. Which former late-night host used the catch-phrase, "I kid you not !" ? 
2. Name the TV cop show that featured the catch-phrase, "Let's be careful out there" . 
3. "Hogan's Heroes" character Sgt. Schultz had a catch-phrase; what was it? 
4. What was the sentence-ending catch-phrase of the King of Siam in "The King and I" ? 
5. What was the catch-phrase of "The Church Lady" on TV's Saturday Night Live ? 
6. What was the catch-phrase of Lily Tomlin's "Edith Ann" character on "Laugh-In"? 
7. What was Elaine's Catch-phrase on "Sienfeld"? 
8. What was the catch-phrase of Comedian Jackie gleason? 
9. What was the catch-phrase of comedian Rodney Dangerfield? 
10. What was the sentence-ending catch-phrase of the nerdy Ed Grimley (Martin Short) in TV's "Saturday Night Live" ? 
11. What was the catch-phrase of comedian Lou Costello? 
12. What is the catch-phrase of the TV game show, "Who wants to be a millionaire", first used by Regis Philbin and continued by his replacement ?
13. What was the Catch-phrase of Lily Tomlin's character Ernestine the operator ? 
14. What was (MAD Magazine mascot) Alfred E. Neuman's catch-phrase?
15. What TV spy used the catch-phrase, "Would you believe..........."?




1. Jack Parr 
2. "Hill Street Blues" 
3. "I know Nothing !" 
4. "...etcetera, etcetera, etcetera." 
5. Isn't that Special .. 
6. ...and that's the truth (followed by a raspberry) 
7. Get.... OUT ! (accompanied by a two-handed shove ) 
8. How sweet it is ! 
9. I don't get no respect. 
10. ...I must say ! 
11. "I'm a bad boy !" 
12. "Is that your final answer?" 
13. "Is this the party to whom I am speaking?" 
14. "What? Me worry ?"
15. Maxwell Smart


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 4, 2007)

I got all but #4. Does that mean I watch too much T.V.?


----------

